# Aftermarket Fogs



## NCboy94 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello everyone been scrolling through here and havent seen any projects on this(or I missed them) But I own a 2017 Cruze LT so never came with fog lights got myself an aftermarket set.

Now has anyone found a wiring diagram for said fogs. My plan if it is possible is to wire it in with my stock headlight control instead of the standalone switch they give you. rockauto has the controller with the fog lights button if I can find said pins or wires(depends on my car non-RS usually has different wiring harness). Has anyone tried this what so ever xD I have the the idea and know the basics but need further knowledge before I dive to deep.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

I put in a set of these with the supplied switch. I believe direct wiring will require a reprogram at the dealer. Also the water bottle for windshield washer will be quite close to the back of the fog light making it hard to replace the bulb without loosening the bottle. Still it can be done though.


----------

